# Fresh off the truck.



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

My local dealer got his first shipment of 2020/2021 Toro's today.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If he see's drool marks on the tops of the shipping boxes covering the HD's tomorrow ummm, weeeeell, whoopsie, I could not resist.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey dbert,

Have you been back since he received his shipment? I be curious as to whether he has either of the new 28 or 32 inch track drive units and what they look like close up.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I talked to him. He said he has some coming but they have not received any tracked models yet.


----------

